# Est qu'on peut récupérer un iPhone supprimé de iCloud



## sere (28 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, je me suis fait volé mon iPhone 6S et dans mon désespoir je l'ai supprimé de mon compte iCloud, maintenant je regrette, car je viens de découvrir qu'on peut récupérer des photos et des données s à distance par iPhone Backup Extractor. Est que je peux récupérer le téléphone supprimé de mon compte iCloud? merci d'avance


----------

